# Siviglia - Liverpool. Finale Europa League. 18 maggio 2016 ore 20:45



## admin (5 Maggio 2016)

Siviglia - Liverpool sarà la finale di Europa League 2015/2016. Per la squadra spagnola, ormai abbonata alla finale, è record assoluto. E' la terza finale di fila per Unai Emery.

Il Siviglia è arrivato all'atto conclusivo eliminando lo Shakthar. Il Liverpool, invece, ha fatto fuori il Villarreal. 

Siviglia - Liverpool, finale di Europa League 2016, si giocherà mercoledì 18 maggio alle ore 20:45 2016 a Basilea.

Dove vedere Siviglia - Liverpool in tv?

Diretta su Sky e anche in chiaro su Tv8 del Digitale Terrestre.

Seguiranno tutte le news.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2016)

Vincerà il Liverpool. Il Siviglia non può vincere la terza coppa consecutiva


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vincerà il Liverpool. Il Siviglia non può vincere la terza coppa consecutiva


.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Maggio 2016)

Forza Reds.


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

Emery e Klopp i 2 miei allenatori preferiti.
Credo però che il Liverpool sia nettamente più forte.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Maggio 2016)

Klopp è veramente un idolo assoluto.


----------



## Jino (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Siviglia è un qualcosa di incredibile. Si ineggia tanto all'Atletico, ma questi sono forse da meno!? Arrivare a tre finali consecutive di una coppa cosi lunga è una vera e propria impresa.


----------



## S T B (6 Maggio 2016)

non tiferò mai liverpool. Forza Siviglia. E spero che sky non la dia in chiaro


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2016)

*La partita sarà trasmessa anche in chiaro su Tv8 del Digitale Terrestre.*


----------



## Serginho (18 Maggio 2016)

Si preannuncia una partita molto divertente, sicuramente più della finale di CL


----------



## Jino (18 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La partita sarà trasmessa anche in chiaro su Tv8 del Digitale Terrestre.*



Che in teoria dovrebbe essere l'ex MTV


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Maggio 2016)

La vince il Pool


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Maggio 2016)

Up è INIZIATA


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Maggio 2016)

i prescritti hanno fatto un colpaccio con Banega a 0. Pazzesco, ma come ce lo siamo fatti soffiare??


----------



## Dany20 (18 Maggio 2016)

Se penso che abbiamo ceduto Rami per 3mln...


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Maggio 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Se penso che abbiamo ceduto Rami per 3mln...



Lo abbiamo regalato.. ma d'altronde abbiamo il miglior AD del mondo.

Rami lasciando il Milan ed andando al Siviglia ha fatto un passo in avanti nella sua carriera


----------



## Victorss (18 Maggio 2016)

Banega è tanta tanta roba ragazzi..


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Maggio 2016)

Gran gol di Sturridge. Finita


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Maggio 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Banega è tanta tanta roba ragazzi..



Purtroppo quoto. Per i prescritti sarà un Upgrade clamoroso. Dovevamo prenderlo noi!!!!!!


----------



## Dany20 (18 Maggio 2016)

Madonna che gol.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gran gol di Sturridge. Finita



ogni volta che qualcuno dice finita succede sempre il contrario.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Maggio 2016)

Era impensabile tre europa League di fila dai


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Maggio 2016)

Golazo di Sturridge


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2016)

Annullato il raddoppio al Liverpool.


----------



## Victorss (18 Maggio 2016)

Oh ma Che roba é??? Ma due rigori assurdi per il Liverpool?? Due falli di mano clamorosi!!!


----------



## Doctore (18 Maggio 2016)

quando ciera il duce...le finali di coppa uefa erano tutte italiane


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Maggio 2016)

Come gasa Klopp


----------



## MarcoMilanista (18 Maggio 2016)

Il Liverpool sta dominando e gli spagnoli stanno rubando a più non posso. 

Immaginatevi Boateng e Montolivo in questa partita lol.


----------



## Serginho (18 Maggio 2016)

Gran gol di Sturridge


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Maggio 2016)

1-1 dopo 20 seconda dall'inzio secondo tempo


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2016)

Pareggio del Sevilla


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Maggio 2016)

1-1 Gameiro


----------



## Dany20 (18 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ogni volta che qualcuno dice finita succede sempre il contrario.


La regola si conferma.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2016)

Ma mariano quanto è forte ?


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Maggio 2016)

Ma cosa ha sbagliato sto Asino...


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Maggio 2016)

GAmeiro se mangiato il gol qui.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Maggio 2016)

Sì vabbe questi ora la rubano, c'erano due rigorissimi nel primo tempo

Sti spagnoli sanno solo rubare


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2016)

Cosa rosico per Banega all Inter ...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cosa rosico per Banega all Inter ...



Di che ti lamenti, abbiam preso Vangioni a 0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sotiris (18 Maggio 2016)

Emery è un allenatore che incide dando un quid pluris alla rosa secondo me.

Banega, purtroppo, è davvero un bel colpo per la seconda squadra di Milano.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Maggio 2016)

1-2 Coke.


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2016)

2-1 Siviglia


----------



## MarcoMilanista (18 Maggio 2016)

Coke 2 a1


----------



## Dany20 (18 Maggio 2016)

2-1 Siviglia grande azione.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (18 Maggio 2016)

mamma mia che spettacolo il Siviglia...corrono come dei matti...azioni bellissime...e noi andiamo su Giampaolo


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2016)

Che giocatori quelli in campo , sputano sangue e hanno tecnica ... E noi stiamo ancora dietro a NonnoLivio e Balotelli ...
Ma dove vogliamo andare ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> mamma mia che spettacolo il Siviglia...corrono come dei matti...azioni bellissime...e noi andiamo su Giampaolo



Ecco infatti


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Maggio 2016)

1-3 Cokeeeee


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Maggio 2016)

1-3 Coke


----------



## Sotiris (18 Maggio 2016)

bravi, bravissimi

e secondo me il merito di Emery è enorme


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2016)

3-1 Siviglia.


----------



## Dany20 (18 Maggio 2016)

Il Liverpool è completamente morto.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Maggio 2016)

Questi stanno vincendo la terza europa League di fila..


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (18 Maggio 2016)

Grandiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2016)

Che reazione. Mamma mia.

Una furia sto Siviglia. Sembrano degli invasati.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Maggio 2016)

Le squadre spagnole comunque sono di un altro mondo.. io mi chiedo come sia possibile.. metodi di allenamento??


----------



## Sotiris (18 Maggio 2016)

David Soria, Rami, Vitolo, N'Zonzi, Mariano .....

qualcuno magari dirà che è più forte il Sassuolo, ah ah ah...scherzo!

per dire che questo per me è un allenatore veramente che incide sui giocatori e non è facile trovarne


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (18 Maggio 2016)

ma Emery cosa deve fare per essere preso in considerazione da un top team???...vincere il mondiale con l'Angola???...assurdo...


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Maggio 2016)

Spiace per il Liverpool quando perde una finale in rimonta  
Ah #secerabalotelli ...


----------



## Victorss (18 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Le squadre spagnole comunque sono di un altro mondo.. io mi chiedo come sia possibile.. metodi di allenamento??


In una partita normale il primo tempo era finito 3 a 0 per il Liverpool. C erano due rigori VERGOGNOSI per i reds.


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2016)

Altro che Bacca...


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Le squadre spagnole comunque sono di un altro mondo.. io mi chiedo come sia possibile.. metodi di allenamento??



Non saprei , però sono nettamente più preparati .


----------



## Dell'erba (18 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Le squadre spagnole comunque sono di un altro mondo.. io mi chiedo come sia possibile.. metodi di allenamento??



Anche, partecipai ad una conferenza col preparatore del Barcellona e spiegava che ci sono metodi diversi d'allenamento. In Italia spesso di preparano come dovessi correre una maratona in campo cioè correre continuamente, in Spagna si allenano a mezzo campo e soprattutto a giocare a strappi improvvisi.

Questa è una delle tante.


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Maggio 2016)

quanto ci godo per quei cani inglesi!!!


----------



## cremone (18 Maggio 2016)

Comunque queste squadre vanno a un ritmo che le italiane si sognano


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Maggio 2016)

Godo per il Liverpool comunque

Emery è poco pubblicizzato ma ora come ora è l'unico top che può liberarsi.. i cinesi se prendono il Milan dovrebbero andare da lui. Altro che Zenigata e Pellegrini


----------



## S T B (18 Maggio 2016)

datemi Emery vi prego


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2016)

Si emery bravo è , ma che giocatori ha dentro ?


----------



## S T B (18 Maggio 2016)

il Liverpool in europa negli ultimi anni non ha più vinto niente... solo noi potevamo regalargli una finale, con la squadra che avevamo poi. Godo, non devono più vincere nulla


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Maggio 2016)

Bravo Emery bravo Siviglia ma quei due rigori per il Liverpool nel primo tempo gridano vendetta


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Maggio 2016)

Comunque impressionante la tranquillità mentale degli spagnoli


----------



## S T B (18 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si emery bravo è , ma che giocatori ha dentro ?



è chiaro. Emery con questa rosa non farebbe niente da noi. Ma mi piace come energia e inoltre se perdi alla fine del primo tempo giocando male e nel secondo ne fai 3 vuol dire che anche di tattica ne sa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2016)

S T B ha scritto:


> è chiaro. Emery con questa rosa non farebbe niente da noi. Ma mi piace come energia e inoltre se perdi alla fine del primo tempo giocando male e nel secondo ne fai 3 vuol dire che anche di tattica ne sa.



Indubbiamente , ma Mariano Banega Vitolo ... Signori sono dei buonissimi giocatori .

Prendi il Siviglia e mettigli il morto di Nonnolivo a centrocampo e poi vediamo che fanno


----------



## Sotiris (18 Maggio 2016)

S T B ha scritto:


> è chiaro. Emery con questa rosa non farebbe niente da noi. Ma mi piace come energia e inoltre se perdi alla fine del primo tempo giocando male e nel secondo ne fai 3 vuol dire che anche di tattica ne sa.



quanti dei giocatori titolari oggi nel Siviglia avremmo voluto nel Milan la scorsa estate ex ante? io non ne ricordo nessuno citato se non forse qualche citazione per Banega.


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Maggio 2016)

Banega


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2016)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Banega



Fortissimo , ma l avete già preso ? Sicuro ?


----------



## chicagousait (18 Maggio 2016)

La coppa Uefa è una cosa tutta del Siviglia


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Maggio 2016)

Lezione di Emery al mago rotfl.. due coppe cannati in quest'anno.. vediamo l'anno prossimo. Ed in campionato manco un posto in EL ha raggiunto eppure è venuto ad ottobre


----------



## Doctore (18 Maggio 2016)

mi sarebbe piaciuto un liverpool 3 a 0 in vantaggio nel primo tempo...


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Maggio 2016)

Hanno rubato ma vedere il Liverpool perdere fa sempre piacere .


----------

